# (Bloomberg) -- Almost all Indonesians have developed antibodies against Covid-19, according to the latest government survey conducted in March.



## Indos

Almost All Indonesians Have Covid Antibody, March Survey Shows​By
Soraya Permatasari
April 18, 2022, 1:22 AM PDT

Indonesians have higher antibody levels in latest survey
Overseas travels discouraged to avoid entry of new subvariants






Shoppers in front of Seibu Department Store at Grand Indonesia shopping mall in Jakarta, Indonesia, on Thursday, March 31, 2022. Indonesians who have had their third vaccine shot don’t need to show a negative test result when traveling domestically during Ramadan and Eid period, according to Suharyanto, head of the Covid-19 task force. Photographer: Rony Zakaria/Bloomberg , Bloomberg


(Bloomberg) -- Almost all Indonesians have developed antibodies against Covid-19, according to the latest government survey conducted in March.

About 99.2% of the population in the survey had antibody against the virus, due to vaccination or past infections, Health Minister Budi Gunadi Sadikin said in his weekly briefing on Monday. That’s higher than almost 87% recorded in the previous survey in December. Antibody levels were also higher among respondents in the March survey, he added.

Indonesia has lifted all quarantine rules for fully-vaccinated visitors and abolished major restrictions on movement as it moves past the worst of the pandemic. The country’s new cases have dropped below 1,000 a day over the past week as daily fatalities fell to its lowest since Jan. 31. 

However, residents are still discouraged from traveling overseas to avoid exposure to new subvariant of the virus currently spreading in other countries, said Sadikin. 









Almost All Indonesians Have Covid Antibody, March Survey Shows


Almost all Indonesians have developed antibodies against Covid-19, according to the latest government survey conducted in March.




www.bloomberg.com


----------



## Wood

...then the ladies in the picture should stop wearing a mask


----------



## Indos

Wood said:


> ...then the ladies in the picture should stop wearing a mask



Basically the situation has been back to normal, even in March there was music concert packed with people, but I believe we should still use mask. We also have been praying in mosque with no distance since August 2021, we only cannot pray in Mosque for just several months since Covid 19 struck the country in March 2020. Latest is when Delta variant struck the nation in third quarter of 2021.






Another music concert in coming










In March 20

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------

